# Fodmaps friendly or no: coconut and cashews



## SKW (Mar 17, 2014)

I've read a lot of conflicting articles and blog posts. Are coconut products (coconut cream, coconut milk, coconut oil in particular) and cashews fodmap friendly? So many vegan dairy options are made from either coconut or cashews. I can't say for sure as it was during a bad flare up but I'm pretty sure coconut milk/cream does not sit well with me, though I THINK coconut oil is ok? Has anyone else had this reaction?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the oil has next to no carbs left in it, and Fodmaps are carbs. So you might check the products you think you have issues with to see how many carbs are listed on the side (even if they don't break it down)


----------



## JuneBloom (Jun 21, 2014)

For me (I'm on a strict low FODMAP diet), coconut is no problem. I drink Silk Coconut milk and find it more comfortable than Lactaid cows milk. Cashews, on the other hand are actually beans, not nuts and they give me lots of problems (gas, cramps, etc.) If you want to give either a try, I would choose a small amount (like 6 cashews) and not add anything else new. You may have to give it 2 or 3 days to see if your gut is really ok with it. Good luck!


----------

